# A year ago today???? Now grandpa's with you



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I always said the idea of the rainbow bridge made me sad. Luther had such bad separation anxiety, I didn't want him waiting 50 years or so for me to pass and be with him again.

Today marks the 1 year anniversary since his passing. I can not believe it. It doesn't seem like it's been that long. It makes it harder that it's been a little over a month since my dad passed away. But I can take peace in the knowledge that they are together now at least, Luther and my dad, both of them had depression and anxiety issues. Now they're happy, no stress or no pain. Probably playing fetch at the lake as we speak. Luther loved swimming.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is a very nice tribute video. :rip: Luther.... I am sure Luther and your father are together again playing fetch at the lake..


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you. It was very weird, I had my first dream about my dad last night. It was a peaceful dream, he was just visiting some kids in the family even though I knew he was gone. But it was almost like I got to see him again. 

I know that at least Luther has someone now, and he loved that stupid dog, and Zeke and I will see them again one day


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Great tribute to Luther


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Very nice video. Luther looks like he was a great friend.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice video. Its good to remember our dogs when they are gone. I wish I had more photos of my old dogs. Not a day goes by that I don't think about them.


----------

